# Milwaukee 18V Fuel Users



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Anyone who uses the Milwaukee fuel drills on the ice may find this useful. I stumbled across this on Iceshanty.com, can’t believe I didn’t know about them.
















Milwaukee power source, converts the 18volt to 12volt, has a usb plug, (5 volts) and a coaxial plug in (12 volts, 1 amp)

The 12 volt plug will run both my vexilar and my elite 7ti. So, you can utilize extra batteries for auxiliary power. They are about $30.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## marakey14 (Jan 6, 2014)

msfcarp said:


> Anyone who uses the Milwaukee fuel drills on the ice may find this useful. I stumbled across this on Iceshanty.com, can’t believe I didn’t know about them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know, thanks for the info


----------



## ThreeDogsDown (Jan 19, 2018)

Great info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Sweet, thanks for posting.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Very Nice! Thanks Mark now I have to get one!

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

So this is not a battery, but a "tool" that attaches to the battery?


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Charging port that connects to battery

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Super handy tool for those that like to sit all day!

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Gotta take the radio also. Scares the fish away so you dont have to go back home yet.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> So this is not a battery, but a "tool" that attaches to the battery?


Yes, I think they primarily have these to power their heated jackets which is the 12 volt system. I made my own 12 volt cord with the alligator clips. You can find old charging cables from Habitat or Goodwill stores that have the correct coaxial barrel connector (5.5mm x 2.1mm dc barrel plug) on the end to fit the 12 volt port.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

